# Contacto con un triac



## wilja (Oct 18, 2006)

hola  a todos mi problemilla es el siguiente tengo un contacto para activar un pequeño motor de 12 voltios  le alimento con una bateria de 4000 miliamperios mi problema es el siguiente le exsijo mucho esfuerzo al motor  con lo cual me aparece el efecto arco en el contacto y fundo las pequeñas laminitasd e ojalata que tiene me dijeron d ponerle un triac o moset nose su nombre haver si alguin me lo puede confirmar y que tipo necesitaria y como seria su instalacion gracias por buestro tiempo


----------



## pepepuerto (Oct 18, 2006)

Hola ,te mando información sobre los triac, en el mercado tenemos reles de estado solido ,que tambien te serviran ,suerte un saludohttp://www.electronica2000.com/temas/tiristor.htm


----------



## Nilfred (Oct 18, 2006)

No pué, para CC va un MOSFET, el triac es para CA.

Te recomiendo un MOSFET de canal N tipo el popular IRF530, faltan datos como la corriente del motor para poder elegirte uno por ti.
La ventaja es que por el interruptor no circula corriente, por lo que podes poner cualquier botoncito pedorro que no te lo va a quemar nunca.

El circuito te queda así:


----------



## pepepuerto (Oct 19, 2006)

Hola Wilja y Nilfred, efectivamente, me equivoque sobre el triac, queria decir tiristor,mando información espero ayude, suerte y saludos
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tiristor


----------



## wilja (Oct 20, 2006)

hola  a que te refieres con la corriente del motor el motor ira alimentado con la misma bateria una de 12 voltios a 4000 miliamperios haver si conesto tienes suficiente para poder elejir el mas adecuado a en el esquema hay una resistencia que le as puesto r1 10 m  eso tambien lo tengo que poner para que funcione correctamente  asi me podrias especificar como se conecta el moset  me refiero donde ba el positivo y el negativo y la salida  asi el sistema de interruptor actua sobre el positivo por si sirve de algo te lo cometo muchas gracias por tu tiempo me esta sirviendo de mucho gracias




			
				Nilfred dijo:
			
		

> No pué, para CC va un MOSFET, el triac es para CA.
> 
> Te recomiendo un MOSFET de canal N tipo el popular IRF530, faltan datos como la corriente del motor para poder elegirte uno por ti.
> La ventaja es que por el interruptor no circula corriente, por lo que podes poner cualquier botoncito pedorro que no te lo va a quemar nunca.
> ...


----------



## Nilfred (Oct 20, 2006)

No, no, el MOSFET no se puede poner como interruptor del positivo (High side); va, se puede, pero no es para tu nivel.

El diodo y la resistencia son opcionales.

El diodo va siempre que se maneja algo inductivo como un motor, solenoide o relé por el tema del back-EMF...
La resistencia es por el tema que en la base (Gate) del MOSFET hay un capacitor intrínsico de 1nF y al no tener por donde descargarse, al abrir el circuito va a quedar prendido un ratito más. Durante ese ratito el MOSFET calienta mucho.

Otra cosa a tener en cuenta es que la base (Gate) del MOSFET no debe recibir mas de 15v o se quema, no es tu caso, pero aclaro por si ve otro el circuito y lo usa para 24v.

El tema de las patitas depende de lo que compres, si es un TO-220 generalmente es:
1- Gate (Al interruptor)
2- Drain (Al motor)
3- Source (A masa)
4- Drain (Al Disipador)

El tema de cual comprar, no se, si el motor no dice que corriente consume, medila.
Así que andá a la tienda con el motor y la batería en mano a pedir que te de un "Power MOSFET de canal N para 12 voltios y x amperes" donde x > consumo del motor.
Tambien puede servir como orientación de cuantos amperes era el interruptor que fundiste.
De última, si el de 15A no te parece caro, ponele ese y aseguramos el partido.

@pepepuerto: ¿Andas durmiendo bien? Si te parece que un tiristor puede andar para esta aplicación particular, no te creo hasta que me muestres el diagrama resuelto. Fijate que al apagarlo circula toda la corriente por el SW3, osea que estamos igual que cuando vinimos de España:


----------



## wilja (Oct 21, 2006)

El diodo va siempre que se maneja algo inductivo como un motor, solenoide o relé por el tema del back-EMF... eso de back-emf que te refieres alas interferencias que genera el motor
ya me quedo mas o menos claro el motor en cuestion que estoy utilizando me enterado que puede gastar 12 voltios pero lo suyo seria  gastarloa 10.8 v eso es lo que recomienda el fabricante lo de los amperios del interruptor sera complicado ya que el interruptor es un trozo de metal y dos laminas de metal  muy rudimentraio pero supongo que nos podriamos limitar alo que rinde la bateria en cuestion capacitor intrínsico de 1nF con ese habra suficiente me refiero en capacidad?

lo que me interesa ami es hacer el circuito lo mas pequeño pisible asi que creo que el primer esquema que me pusiste se acopla mas alas necesidades de espacio 

y por ultimo ya se que es pedir mucho pero soy muy desastre con estas cosas me podrias sacar mas o menos el moset necesario aun que sea mas potente de lo que necesito no pasa nada  la bateria es el limite mas que eso no ba a tener  me refieroa  corriente  gracias por la ayuda un saludo


----------



## Nilfred (Oct 21, 2006)

No te entendí un carajo, te comiste mas de un signo de puntuación, puntualizo lo que entedí:

Back-EMF: No pienso gastarme en una explicación que el señor Google puede explicarte mejor. En resumen: Si queres ponerle el diodo, bien, si no, funciona igual.
Corriente del motor: Sigue faltando, se mide en Amperios.
Interruptor: Acá tengo uno bien chino, y en un costado dice: 10A 125V AC, 6A 250V AC T85°C, PS8 ~8(4)A 250V µ. No se que significa todo eso, pero si fuese el interruptor que quemaste me da la pauta que tu motor consume mas de 10A.
Capacitancia del Gate del MOSFET: Estudialo y despues discutimos. ¿Vale? En resumen: Si queres ponerle la resistencia, bien, si no tarda unos 3 segundos en apagarse luego de cortar la llave.
Esquemas: El 1 y 2 son iguales. El 2 y 3 son para taparle la boca a pepepuerto nomás. Manejate con el 1 o el 2.
Batería de 4Ah: No tiene nada que ver, solo dice que si consume 4A va a durar 1h, si consume 8A te va a durar 30', o si consume 16A te va a durar 15'. Es válido dejar el motor encendido con la batería bien cargada y tomarle el tiempo que tarda en detenerse completamente, con ese tiempo es fácil calcular la corriente del motor.
Selección de componentes: 
Q1:
IRFZ34N 55v 26A 0,49 USD
IRFZ44N 55v 49A 0,65 USD
IRFZ48N 55v 64A 0,82 USD
D1:
FES16ATR 16A Ultra Fast Recovery Rectifier 50v Case negative
FES16AT 16A Ultra Fast Recovery Rectifier 50v
MBR1635 35v 16A
MBR1645 45v 16A 0,85 USD
MBR1650 50v 16A
MBR1660 60v 16A
R1:
1KΩ ¼W
Mirando el circuito se me ocurrió ponerle un LED que indique cuando esta encendido. Si te gusta la idea R1 se reemplaza por 1KΩ ¼W, y el led va entre SW1 y R1 con la flecha apuntando a R1.


----------



## wilja (Oct 22, 2006)

Ahora saviendo que el motor consume 15 amperios ya con este dato se puede escojer un moset en concreto o el del esquema es adecuado para el motor


----------



## Nilfred (Oct 22, 2006)

¡Aaaaaángela!
Si, descarta los de 17A y 18A porque estan muy justos y el motor consume 1/3 más cuando se tranca o sobreesfuerza, osea que 20A para arriba.
Disipador para el MOSFET porque va a calentar mucho sin lugar a dudas
La resistencia ya no es opcional, hay que ponerla si o si, y de 1KΩ ¼W así no le damos tiempo a calentarse al apagar.
El diodo tampoco es opcional, el Back-EMF del motor destruye el MOSFET al apagar. Si no está disipado hay que alejarlo de la placa 3mm para que no queme la baquelita. Es más: yo le pondría 2, pero espera que averigue el precio haber si conviene que se queme nomás el MOSFET porque por ahí el diodo que tengo en mente es mas caro...

Ahí edité la lista de componentes en los mensajes anteriores

El diodo (D1) que elegí es el "FES16ATR 16A Ultra Fast Recovery Rectifier 50v Case negative"
Me gustó porque al ser negativo la parte metálica podes ponerlo sin aislación en el mismo disipador que pones el MOSFET simplificando enormemente el diseño ¡Hasta podes montar todo el circuito sin placa! Lamentablemente es medio raro conseguirlo y el precio por lo tanto no lo tengo.
Cualquier otro diodo (D1) tiene que montarse en un disipador separado, puede ir tambien sin disipador siempre y cuando el motor no se prenda y apague a cada rato ya que D1 trabaja inmediatamente despues de apagar el motor, unos pocos segundos.

La lista de posibles MOSFET (Q1) se redujo notablemente, fijate cual conseguís en ese orden de preferencia.

Tanto D1 como Q1 al montarlo en la placa alejalo lo mas posible de la baquelita. Normalmente lo que se hace es soldarlo sin recortar las patitas.

Q1 evita tocarlo con la mano y no le saques la "pollera" hasta despues de haberlo soldado. Esa pollera cortocircuita las 3 patitas para que la electroestática de tu mano no lo queme.

Contame que fué lo que conseguiste, porque ahora vas a la tienda y te encontras con la sorpresa que no hay exactamente lo que buscas.

Me queda una duda: ¿Lo de los 15A es posta o le decidiste al boleo?


----------



## wilja (Oct 24, 2006)

Hola querido amigo lo de los 15 amperios no es a boleo ya que cai que tiene el sistema un fusible de de 15 amperios pero como lo enciendo y lo apago muchas veces exijiendole mucho esfuerzo al motor me pasaba que fundia el fusible y le puse uno de 20 amperios y ese no lo funde entonces deduje que mas o menos ronda sobre los 15 amperios y 20 amperios por que el fusible de 20 aguanta como un campeon

y por el calor no es problema por que tengo tan poco espacio que el circuito estara muy alejado del motor con lo cual el calor no me perjudicara aun que no se si al estar tan alejado  me influira en el tiempo de respuesta del motor  lo tendre que ver una vez montado haver si tengo tiempo y  compro los componentes y lo monto y te cuento como va el circuito 


a  si una ultima duda el condensador que tengo que utilizar para descargar el moset contra mas grande lo ponga mas deprisa me descargar el moset  es por que el motor funciona de la siguiente manera a intervalos de muy seguidos me refiero al encendido y el apagado y otravez el encendido nose se me entiendes  mi duda es si pasa algo al ponerle un condensador mas grande para que me descarge con mas velocidad la carga del moset gracias por tu interes


----------



## Nilfred (Oct 24, 2006)

Condensador NO lleva el circuito en ningún lado, hay una confusión con el condensador parásito y molesto que se forma en el Gate del MOSFET.
A frecuencias muy altas, digamos 500 Khz, si se usa un condensador para cargar y descargar el condensador parásito más rápido, pero este no es el caso: El condensador parásito se descarga con la resistencia R1, cuanto mas chica más rápido se descarga.

Calor se desprende del diodo, D1 y del MOSFET, Q1, inmediatamente despues de apagar. El tema es que 15A no es joda, es una corriente muy destructiva, por eso ya no te dejo omitir las protecciones.

Te explico paso a paso lo que pasa:
Encendido: Hay tensión en el Gate, el mosfet abre un canal, Rds(on) baja rápidamente y la corriente empieza a circular por el motor. Por D1 no pasa nada, y Q1 disipa algo de calor, calculo 1,5W.
Apagado: Se corta la tensión del Gate y baja lentamente porque el condensador parásito la conserva, Rds(on) sube lentamente, cuanto mayor es mas calor disipa hasta que se cierra el canal y no circula más corriente por ahí.
Entonces aparece una corriente de 12v y 15A que al no poder pasar por el canal va a D1 que tarda un poco en reacionar, la tensión sube, la corriente baja hasta que D1 se aviva y la deja pasar, calentandose a full, haciendola recircular por el motor.
Si la tensión sube mucho, el MOSFET incluye un zener que deja pasar la corriente de vuelta por el MOSFET haciendolo calentar o reventar. Por eso es importante que el diodo sea rápido y no tenga que recurrir nunca al zener de protección (intrínsico).
Peor de los casos:
El diodo revienta si recibe mas de los 16A para lo que fué fabricado, y esto es a 25°C, con el calor que el mismo genera va aguantando menos hasta que revienta. Una vez reventado, en el siguiente ciclo de encendido y apagado revienta el MOSFET por sobretensión.
Por suerte, mientras el diodo se decide a conducir, la tensión sube tan rápido como la corriente baja y termina conduciendo mucho menos corriente que la del motor.
Conclusión 1: Si algo va a reventar, lo va a hacer al apagar.
Conclusión 2: Los disipadores son los componentes mas caros de todo el circuito, pero no los omitas, ponele una chapa, atornillalo al chasis, deshuaza una fuente de PC quemada o ponele algo para que disipe, todo vale.

Finalmente queda así, no importa el largo del cable que va al motor y no te asustes que es el mismo circuito de siempre pero reordené los componentes:


----------



## wilja (Oct 25, 2006)

Una ultima  cosa si boy con este esquema ala tienda de componentes de electronica me sabran dar los componentes correctamente 

ok  si te are caso pondre todas las protecciones no sea que queme algo jeje que no me estrañaria jeje


----------



## Nilfred (Oct 26, 2006)

Si, en la tienda saben de eso.
La lista ya te la dí:
Q1: IRFZ34N 55v 26A 0,49 USD 
D1: FES16ATR 16A Ultra Fast Recovery Rectifier 50v Case negative 
R1: 1KΩ ¼W
1 Disipador

Posibles reemplazos:
Q1: 
IRFZ44N 55v 49A 0,65 USD 
IRFZ48N 55v 64A 0,82 USD 

D1: Agregar otro disipador a la lista.
FES16AT 16A Ultra Fast Recovery Rectifier 50v 
MBR1635 35v 16A 
MBR1645 45v 16A 0,85 USD 
MBR1650 50v 16A 
MBR1660 60v 16A


----------



## wilja (Oct 27, 2006)

hola querido amigo e cometido un terrible error jejej al ler el fusible que teneia el sistema me comi la coma en realidad el motor esta consumiendo 1.5 amperios a 2 amperios dependiendo del esfuerzo entonces la lista de componentes cambia y ya no son tan necesarias las protecciones aun que las incluire en el circuito final la lista de los componentes habra que modificarla no? un saludo y perdon por la confusion cosas de ser novatillo y no fijarme


----------



## Nilfred (Oct 28, 2006)

Bueno, mirá por acá le estan encajando el IRF740 con resultados comprobados.
Los componentes los elijo por el precio y el precio puede variar de país a país, así que anda a la tienda con el esquema y pedí lo mas barato.
Con 2A no vas a quemar nada ni a calentar el MOSFET, por lo que eliminas los disipadores que es lo mas caro.
Sin pensar mucho, yo lo haría con archiconocidos componentes:

Q1: IRF530
D1: 1N5406
R1: 1KΩ ¼W


----------



## wilja (Ene 14, 2007)

hola amigos hoy por fin e conseguido montar el pequeño circuito y e conseguido que funcione correctamente pero tiene un defecto te esplico tal como lo e montado que creo que es como me lo haveis  puesto en el esquema e obserbado que el pulsador funciona al rebes de lo que yo quiero por que siempre esta en marcha y cuando lo apreto el pulsador se apaga el motor y  yo lo que quiero es que siempre este en reposo y cuando pulse que se conecte el motor el pulsador no lo puedo cambiar por otro si no ya lo hubiera cambiado haver si se os ocurre una manera de hacer funcionar el circuito cuando se pulse el pulsador gracias por buestro tiempo y feliz 2007 jejej


----------



## Nilfred (Ene 28, 2007)

Partiendo de la base que el esquema es correcto 2 errores de tu parte se me ocurren:
Pulsador NC
MOSFET-P

El pulsador por lo general tiene 3 patitas un NC otra NA y una común.
En todo momento hablamos de MOSFET-N porque es mas barato, no se que fuiste a comprar, pero si tenes un MOSFET-P se puede usar... Chiflame cualquier cosa.


----------



## djpusse (Jun 18, 2012)

hola gente como les va?

creo que no es para este tema lo que me hace falta, pero bue...


tengo una controladora DMX la cual trabaja con 12v a la salida, o sea:
la placa manda una señal pobre a un mosfet (IRFZ44N) a la salida del mosfet tengo de 0 a 12v (segun la variacion que se le de de la consola va a variar el voltaje de la salida del mosfet) el caso es que a esa plaquetita la quiero conectar al un reflector de 1500w con lampara alogena para poder usar de dimmer la consola DMX y tambien para ponerlo junto a los otros aparatos DMX en las estructuras con el mismo cableado, tengo en mente que para eso necesito usar un triac el problema esta en como conecto el triac con la salida de la placa DMX.

espero puedan ayudarme, Saludos


----------

